# have not had any practice yet



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

hello guys and some gals :thumb:

not had any practice with my new D40 other than these pics when i was getting my van sign wrote

so comments welcome,but nothing to harsh please































































this is one of my new kitten sitting on the sofa


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

thats some pics pal :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Well you said nothing too harsh :lol:








Welldone, keep it up.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I think the thing about these pics is framing. Think about what it is you are photographing and want to capture, then take a walk about and find the best angle to take the photograph. Like the tractor, try left and right of the subject. Move in close or back away. Crouch down or climb something high. Consider depth of field. All these things *might *have lead to a better photograph by making the electricity pole less noticable. Keep working on it and you'll see an improvement. :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Not bad for first go, have a wee look at some photo sites for composition and lighting and you'll be sorted 

More please!

Gary


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

^^ what Gary said. It looks like the flash was used for the tractor shots - doesn't work to well (IMHO of course), doesn't look natural.


----------



## albo (Nov 25, 2008)

i see some big ****'s, a pussy and some tractor's. You'll have to get some more pics taken with the camera.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Love the p0rn shot of your pussy m8. 

See you got your camera then.
Not an expert so I will leave it to the people in the know.
Nice shot though.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

albo said:


> i see some big ****'s, a pussy and some tractor's. You'll have to get some more pics taken with the camera.


i know mate,really dont no the first thing about cameras and want to learn 
:thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Love the p0rn shot of your pussy m8.
> 
> See you got your camera then.
> Not an expert so I will leave it to the people in the know.
> Nice shot though.


aye gord well happy with it,ta :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Gary-360 said:


> Not bad for first go, have a wee look at some photo sites for composition and lighting and you'll be sorted
> 
> More please!
> 
> Gary


still haven't messed about with it to learn much about the settings and its quite hard to get some help,so that's why i put myself in dw's members hands


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

spitfire said:


> I think the thing about these pics is framing. Think about what it is you are photographing and want to capture, then take a walk about and find the best angle to take the photograph. Like the tractor, try left and right of the subject. Move in close or back away. Crouch down or climb something high. Consider depth of field. All these things *might *have lead to a better photograph by making the electricity pole less noticable. Keep working on it and you'll see an improvement. :thumb:


thanks a lot for the help dougie 

trial & error i take it,i have been a very late starter with cameras and computers :wall:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

parish said:


> ^^ what Gary said. It looks like the flash was used for the tractor shots - doesn't work to well (IMHO of course), doesn't look natural.


not as good as yours  but i need to start at the bottom and work it up the way,i enjoyed taking them and that's unusual for me :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

M4D YN said:


> not as good as yours  but i need to start at the bottom and work it up the way,i enjoyed taking them and that's unusual for me :thumb:


Well, as i always say to people, that's the beauty of digital, you can tale loads of different shots of the same thing then review them on the PC and decide for yourself - you'll be ab;e to tell yourself which ones work and which don't. As spitfire said about the tractor, you could have taken a dozen different ones :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

parish said:


> Well, as i always say to people, that's the beauty of digital, you can tale loads of different shots of the same thing then review them on the PC and decide for yourself - you'll be ab;e to tell yourself which ones work and which don't. As spitfire said about the tractor, you could have taken a dozen different ones :thumb:


i was ment to be helping my sign writer do the lettering on my van :doublesho

and that was me farting about,while waiting on him get more text out his work place,so thought i would use the nice area :thumb:

only handled the camera about 5 times from new and its the time factor and trying to do everything else :thumb::thumb:

thanks for the pointers,it helps a lot mate


----------



## albo (Nov 25, 2008)

you'll get it. It takes time. I aint fantastic but we all had to start some where. Try not to use the point and shoot mode on it thou.


----------



## Mr Mike (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to my club, i always had an interest but just had no idea at all about cameras as i had only ever used compact until now. Anyway best advice search the web for simple tutorials regarding aperture, shutter speed and DOF for some great pointers, the other big mistake was i turned round and just took a pic where as now im looking for the picture and getting down low and most importantly finding something to lead my photo. This was the bit that confused me, i could look at a photos and easily pic out the ones i liked or hated but i had no idea why, lot of this is to do with the placement of the subject on the pic and having something to lead you to it so your eyes are not running around all over the place trying to work out what it is your looking at.

I find the following site very useful
www.talkphotography.co.uk

Take a look at my Stoney Harbour thread on here and see my efforts 3 weeks in, defo a big improvement from the first week lol

Anyway ignore me im just a newbie who bought a D40 3 weeks ago so wait for better advice..


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Mr Mike said:


> Welcome to my club, i always had an interest but just had no idea at all about cameras as i had only ever used compact until now. Anyway best advice search the web for simple tutorials regarding aperture, shutter speed and DOF for some great pointers, the other big mistake was i turned round and just took a pic where as now im looking for the picture and getting down low and most importantly finding something to lead my photo. This was the bit that confused me, i could look at a photos and easily pic out the ones i liked or hated but i had no idea why, lot of this is to do with the placement of the subject on the pic and having something to lead you to it so your eyes are not running around all over the place trying to work out what it is your looking at.
> 
> I find the following site very useful
> www.talkphotography.co.uk
> ...


seen your thread on the harbour and they are very good,(that's hard to say)


so i am always opened minded and thankful for help and pointers from people
and its more complicated with various buttons and function's and trying to understand these :thumb::thumb:


----------

